# 20lb bags of 100% Natural Charcoal for $2.99 at Home Depot



## CarolinaQue (May 25, 2007)

Went by Home Depot for a few things today and also found the 20 lb bags of the 100% Natural Hardwood Briquettes by "The Original Charcoal Company" for $2.99 a bag. I have used this charcoal before and really like it. The binder for it is the sap from Yucca trees and not any petroleum. They provide the same burn time and quality as Kingsford without all of the chemicals.

I was also happy to see that the flags that they sell are made in the U.S.A!

Tim


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 25, 2007)

*Re: 20lb bags of 100% Natural Charcoal for $2.99 at Home Dep*



			
				CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Went by Home Depot for a few things today and also found the 20 lb bags of the 100% Natural Hardwood Briquettes by "The Original Charcoal Company" for $2.99 a bag. I have used this charcoal before and really like it. The binder for it is the sap from Yucca trees and not any petroleum. They provide the same burn time and quality as Kingsford without all of the chemicals.
> 
> I was also happy to see that the flags that they sell are made in the U.S.A!
> 
> Tim



thanks for the post, might have to see if my home depot has some of that, great price!


----------



## Griff (May 25, 2007)

I was surprised yesterday to see that the local Home Depot flier in yesterday's paper did NOT have a charcoal sale. I'll stop by tomorrow and see what's in the store. Thanks Tim.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 25, 2007)

*Re: 20lb bags of 100% Natural Charcoal for $2.99 at Home Dep*



			
				CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Went by Home Depot for a few things today and also found the 20 lb bags of the 100% Natural Hardwood Briquettes by "The Original Charcoal Company" for $2.99 a bag. I have used this charcoal before and really like it. The binder for it is the sap from Yucca trees and not any petroleum. They provide the same burn time and quality as Kingsford without all of the chemicals.
> 
> I was also happy to see that the flags that they sell are made in the U.S.A!
> 
> Tim


Tim, did you buy every bag they had?    I sure would have. Wish I could find a deal as that. Great score.


----------



## gordon1 (May 26, 2007)

that stuff burns pretty good but it sure does spark and pop like crazy!


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 26, 2007)

Pigs,

I bought 8 bags. Didn't want to get carried away you know.

Gordon,

I haven't noticed any sparking? Are we talking about the same stuff?

Tim


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 26, 2007)

jtfisher63 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I stopped at 21 bags! That was about all I could fit into the back of my Jeep Grand Cherokee.
> 
> Jason


I'd have made two trips! I have never used the stuff, but I hear it blows Kingsford out of the water. And has a nice evan heat. I sure would like to put it up aginst Hump Briquettes. Wittdog, John Pen and myself get a deal at the Clinton & Baley food termnal, But $2.99 a 20 pounder? Heck yea :!: Kingsford goes as the same Garbage-Q as KRAFT.  Opps, Got a tub of Loyds in the microwave I have to check on.  Oh hell I'm out or LP gas.


----------



## cflatt (May 26, 2007)

but how does it compare if youre used to lump...its a great price and they have pallet loads of it there...but how does it compare ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 26, 2007)

thanks for the info!!!  stopping by Monday


----------



## gordon1 (May 26, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Gordon,
> 
> I haven't noticed any sparking? Are we talking about the same stuff?
> 
> Tim



yep

100% Natural Hardwood Briquettes by "The Original Charcoal Company"


every bag I've gotten has sparked and popped bad.

no mention of it here either

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag21.htm


----------



## SmokeWatcher (May 26, 2007)

I bought 2 bags, and I'll try it out tonight.  By the sound of things, I might have to go back for a car-load.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 26, 2007)

I'm gonna check it out tomorrow!!


----------



## ShockandAwe (May 26, 2007)

Just picked up 10 bags in Raleigh and they have a ton more.  The normal selling price is $5, which isn't too shabby for 20lbs.


----------



## Griff (May 26, 2007)

Rats, I checked the local store, and this HD sale didn't make it to alaska.


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 26, 2007)

Griff,

Where are you in AK? I've been all over that great state! I love it up there!

Tim


----------



## Griff (May 26, 2007)

Anchorage.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 26, 2007)

unless the bears come into town..then he's in Juneau.

Or Myrtle.


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2007)

Just picked up 10 bags. I think I need more!
Also bought one of those made in the U.S.A. flags  
Thanks again CQ for the tip 8)


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 27, 2007)

I love Anchorage!!! It's just a bit bigger and better than Nome or Dutch Harbor!

Tim


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 27, 2007)

I don't know but I would be real cautious about thinking this product is the same as purchased at or near the regular price.  Having worked in retail for over 15 years at one time in my life, if it's too good to be true, it probably is too to be true!  Maybe I'm wrong but I would try a bag right away so I could return the rest if required.


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 27, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> I don't know but I would be real cautious about thinking this product is the same as purchased at or near the regular price.  Having worked in retail for over 15 years at one time in my life, if it's too good to be true, it probably is too to be true!  Maybe I'm wrong but I would try a bag right away so I could return the rest if required.



Well, 2 weeks ago it was $4.99 a bag when I bought it. This weekend it dropped to $2.99 a bag. Not sure how they can sell it for less and it still be at regular price? Then again, I'm a bit confused as to what you're saying?

My guess is that one of 2 things happened. 

A) The Original Charcoal Company and Home Depot had a contract. Some thing fell through and HD was stuck with a bunch of product. So they dump the product for right at, or just above cost so they don't loose any thing. 

B) Then again, that could have been the plan all along just to help The Original Charcoal Company break this new product into the market?

Tim


----------



## cleglue (May 27, 2007)

I bought 4 bags last Sunday at $4.99 a bag.  Today I took my receipt back to  Home Depot and they credited me the difference between $4.99 and $2.99 so I bought 4 more bags.  I now have 8 bags. I haven't used The Original Charcoal briquettes before but I have used their lump charcoal which I think is very good.


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 27, 2007)

Cleglue,

I think that you'll be pleasantly surprised with this stuff.

Tim


----------



## Unity (May 27, 2007)

Just guessing, but I've figured that these Memorial Day and Labor Day weekend sales on charcoal have been a draw to get people into the store looking at grilling and barbecuing equipment. Some of us just zoom in and grab charcoal, but the once-in-a-rare-while backyard chef is who they're aiming at. Just guessing.   

--John  8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 27, 2007)

My Home Depot didn't carry it...DAMN IT!!!


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 28, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having worked in retail for a long time, I'm a little skeptical.  The product may be the same quality as that produced for sale at regular price.  Maybe Home Depot submitted a HUGE order in order to get a great price on the product.  On the other hand, the producer may have taken some liberties with the production process that would produce a charcoal close to thier normal quality but not quite the same.  Those changes in their process or the quality of the materials they used in production may have created some savings in their production costs.  If it performs up to your expectations, that's all that matters.   There's no doubt that's a great price.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2007)

It's called a Lost Leader.  Guys will come for the charcoal and if they bring thier wives with them..........The leader is not lost.    

Except for Diva and Allie......They come for the charcoal.


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 28, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> It's called a Lost Leader.  Guys will come for the charcoal and if they bring thier wives with them..........The leader is not lost.
> 
> Except for Diva and Allie......They come for the charcoal.



Lost Leaders are typically items that are popular with the general public.  I wouldn't consider "lump" charcoal one of those items.  Could be though.


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 28, 2007)

Panther,

Thanks for clearing that up. It makes more sense to me now. Although I don't think that this is an inferior product that they're trying to move. But if it is, I would really like to try the good stuff!

Tim


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

I did a little test run with this on some brats tonight.
It was a little slow firing up in the chimney. But once it was dumped(about 30min. ) into the cooker it fired up real nice . Very uniform.
I think it burned a little hotter than KF.
Well worth the $$$$





Sooooo......hopefully it's still on sale Tuesday


----------



## Unity (May 28, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I did a little test run with this on some brats tonight.
> It was a little slow firing up in the chimney. But once it was dumped(about 30min. ) into the cooker it fired up real nice . Very uniform.
> I think it burned a little hotter than KF.


How's the ash compare to KF, can you tell?

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go look........Be right back


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

Way less.....and still hot enough to roast a marshmallow  
Be right back!!!


----------



## cleglue (May 29, 2007)

Here is a thread I started on my results using The Original Charcoal briquettes.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=9453


----------



## Green Hornet (May 29, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Way less.....and still hot enough to roast a marshmallow
> Be right back!!!


No marshmellow pics=no roast!


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2007)

Grabbed up the last 8 bags my Home Depot had this morning, 160lbs should last me for a while.


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   [smilie=a_doh.gif] 

James I'll bet that turkey fryer really gets it going quick. I have to get me one


----------

